# Fish River/Magnolia Springs Bass 8 Apr 16



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I was going to go to Gant, but overslept, so figured I'd go back to Fish River since it was good on Tuesday. I was the first rig in the lot. Done the same thing I did on Tuesday and fished until noon and boated 24 bass. Ton of bassers out and about on Fish River today practicing for their tournaments tomorrow. Didn't really see anyone doing what I was doing, so don't know if other patterns and areas were working or not. When I left at noon, there were at least 25 other rigs in the lot, it got crowded. My plan was to fish the 2nd half of the day at Magnolia Springs and I did. Lot less pressure there and cleaner water, but the bite was a lot slower. When I launched I caught a 3.6 right at the boat launch and thought it was going to be an awesome afternoon. It was a grind at Magnolia Springs, but the quality was a lot better. I only caught 14 there, but had a couple of 3s and 2s to show for it. Water was 74 degrees at Magnolia. It was my first time there, I was pretty impressed. It's scenic, but it just looks like it's really high traffic and pressure there. I guess the fish can handle it. Altogether today was 36 bass between Fish River and Magnolia. Video and pics included....

https://youtu.be/VsVAv_ID3-c


----------



## FLAbassin (Mar 8, 2016)

Very nice. Your videos are really good too. I need to figure out all these places to go so I can catch the numbers like this.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You've been putting a whupping on'em


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If I keep reading posts like this I may get inspired to do more bass fishing.

Great video too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice as usual brother....You need me to tag along to take pics don't ya?:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

You are killing me, nice report. 1 more week till I get to go!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Love the vid and pics....great report.....thx


----------

